# Ist Selbstmord in Deutschland strafbar! (Diskussion mit quantenslipstream)



## hulkhardy1 (24. Februar 2011)

Wie schon der Titel sagt hatte ich eine anregende Diskussion mit @quanti darüber ob Selbstmord in Deutschland strafbar ist oder nicht. Es geht eigentlich mehr darum was passiert wenn du die Sache überlebst oder wenn jemand zur Polizei geht und sagt mein Nachbar hat gesagt das er sich in einer Stunde umbringen will. Ist ja so dann darf die Polizei zu dir kommen und dich gegen deinen Willen mitnehmen und bringen die wahrscheinlich ins Krankenhaus oder in die Psychiatrie. Wenn es aber keine rechtlich Grundlage gäbe dürfte die Polizei dich auch nicht aus Verdachtsgründen (auf Selbstmord) mitnehmen. Was meint ihr dazu, strafbar oder nicht???


----------



## ile (25. Februar 2011)

Ich kann dir mit ziemlicher Sicherheit sagen, dass es nicht strafbar ist. Beihilfe zum Selbstmord ist jedenfalls nicht strafbar.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (25. Februar 2011)

Natürlich ist Beihilfe Strafbar deshalb gehen doch viele die Unheilbar krank sind in die Schweiz weil es da so einen Arzt gibt der das macht, habe aber leider den Namen vergessen.


----------



## Gast XXXX (25. Februar 2011)

Also Selbstmord ist nicht strafbar, sofern du ihn nicht mit einem Auto ausführen willst und den überlebst, also quasi andere mitreinziehst! 
Aber selbst dann wirst du "bloß" wegen gefährlichen Eingriff in den Straßenverkehr belangt, sofern einer ums Leben kam bei der Aktion noch wegen fahrläßigen Totschlag, oder wenn du zugibst dich umbringen gewollt zu haben und der Richter streng ist, sogar wegen besonders schweren Fall des Totschlags, was einem Mord schon recht nahe kommt.


----------



## Steck0rWechsl0r (25. Februar 2011)

Hier steht es so schön: http://www.lz-bad-fredeburg.de/aufsatz/zusui.pdf Mehr braucht man nicht dazu wissen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (25. Februar 2011)

Nö kann nicht sein da Beihilfe auch strafbar ist und wenn du als Selbstmord gefährdet giltst, Pulsadern aufschneiden, darf dich die Polizei gegen deinen Willen mitnehmen. Das dürften sie nicht wenn es keine rechtliche Grundlage gäbe!


----------



## ile (25. Februar 2011)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:
			
		

> Natürlich ist Beihilfe Strafbar deshalb gehen doch viele die Unheilbar krank sind in die Schweiz weil es da so einen Arzt gibt der das macht, habe aber leider den Namen vergessen.



Ja, für nen Arzt schon, weil die geschworen haben, Leben zu schützen. Aber wenn mich jemand mehrfach auffordert, dass ich ihm Gifttabletten besorge und ich das mache, dann ist das nicht strafbar. Er muss sie selbst und eigenverantwortlich nehmen, d. h. ich darf nicht den "Tötungsakt" vollziehen, aber die Voraussetzungen dafür darf ich schon schaffen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (25. Februar 2011)

So einfach ist das leider nicht. Nehmen wir mal an der Proband ist geistig Behindert oder hat eine Krankhafte Depression dann machst du dich Strafbar wenn du ihm hilfst da er ja dadurch nicht ganz zurechnungsfähig ist.


----------



## Shizophrenic (25. Februar 2011)

Ich misch mich auch mal ein, also erstma vorab, ich bin Altenpfleger und bei uns im Altenheim sterben auch fast täglich Bewohner(sehr großes heim über 400 Bewohner)

Generell ist Selbstmord nicht strafbar.
Die Polizei nimmt dich höchstens auf der rechtlichen Grundlage mit das du in diesem Moment eine Gefahr für dich selbst darstellst. (genauso werden zu betrunke Menschen in die ausnüchterungs Zelle mit genommen [Gefahr für sich selbst oder andere] meistens wegen zeitlich/räumlicher Desorientierung und Verlust der Motorik)

Wenn du dich also umbringen willst, dann kann man in diesem Moment von einer psychischen Störung sprechen, in der du für dich selbst eine Gefahr darstellst. Das reicht dann vollkommen als rechtliche Grundlage dafür dich davon abzuhalten und dich vorläufig in eine heil psychatrische Anstalt einzuweisen.

Bei Beihilfe zum tot, wird erstmal unter aktiv und passive Beihilfe unterschieden.

Aktive Hilfe ist immer strafbar!!! Passive Sterbehilfe ist eine rechtliche Grauzone, da dafür momentan die gesetzeslage einfach zu dünn und ungeklärt ist.

Es gibt Einzelfälle in denen passive Sterbehilfe nicht verurteilt wurden ist, andersherum gibt es wieder Fälle in denen es doch der Fall war.

So das war's erstma was mir dazu einfällt, über Sterbehilfe will ich hier nicht weiter ausschweifen, der tread sollte eh ja nur um Selbstmord gehen.

Hoffe ich hab euch ein bisschen geholfen
MfG CoXx


----------



## hulkhardy1 (25. Februar 2011)

Sterbehilfe und Selbstmord gehört schon zusammen daher passt deine Bemerkung schon. Also wenn die Polizei dich vor dir selber schützen darf dann ist es dir also nicht gestatte dich umzubringen, das ist Fakt und wenn etwas nicht gestattet ist und du tust es dennoch begehst du doch eine Straftat. Wenn Hilfe zum Selbstmord strafbar ist, ob aktiv oder passiv, dann muss doch auch der Selbstmord an sich strafbar sein. Das wäre doch die Logisch Konsequenz oder nicht??


----------



## Gast XXXX (25. Februar 2011)

Wieso ist das logisch? Du hast doch das Recht mit deinem Leben anzufangen was du willst, solange du nicht andere damit in Gefahr bringst. Die andere Sache ist ja, wie man dich bei gelingen dieses Vorhabens dann noch betrafen soll?!


----------



## Firefighter45 (25. Februar 2011)

Wenn du dich umgebracht hast kann man dich doch auch nicht mehr bestrafen, daher wäre es (wenn es gesetzlich verboten wäre) sinnlos.


----------



## Gast20141208 (25. Februar 2011)

Man könnte ja der Verwandtschaft eine Strafe aufbrummen.


----------



## True Monkey (25. Februar 2011)

also ...selbstverstümmelung zb ist strafbar.

selbstmord meines wissens nach auch.

Als ich mal mit 16 mir die Birne so zugeknallt habe das man auf der Party auf der ich gerade war einen Krankenwagen gerufen hat und irgentso ein schwachmat zu den Sanis sagte ich hätte mir was eingeschmissen um mich umzubringen folgte Tags darauf eine vorladung zur Polizeiwache.

Dort hat man mir dann wegen des angeblichen Selbstmordversuches Fingerabdrücke usw. abgenommen und mich in den akten aufgenommen.

wegen der ....Straftat ....des versuches des Selbstmordes 

Edit: Habe mich gerade mal schlau gemacht und festgestellt das die lieben Jungs in den schlecht sitzenden Uniformen mich damals wohl verarscht haben und mich gar nicht in ihrer Kartei hätten aufnehmen dürfen .......auf jeden fall nicht aus dem Grund


----------



## TMO (25. Februar 2011)

True Monkey schrieb:


> also ...selbstverstümmelung zb ist strafbar.
> 
> selbstmord meines wissens nach auch.
> 
> ...


 
 heftig!
krasse Story!


----------



## Lan_Party (25. Februar 2011)

CoXxOnE schrieb:
			
		

> Ich misch mich auch mal ein, also erstma vorab, ich bin Altenpfleger und bei uns im Altenheim sterben auch fast täglich Bewohner(sehr großes heim über 400 Bewohner)
> MfG CoXx



Dann müsste das Heim nach 1 Jahr schon geschlossen werden da es keine alten Menschen mehr bei euch gibt oder es kommen jede Woche 3 neue ins Heim. Iwi kann ich mir das nicht vorstellen, psychisch wäre es der totale Horror für mich wenn man mit einigen der Leute wirklich schöne Zeiten hatte und sie dann auf einmal sterben.Ich finde es schön alten Menschen zuzuhören wenn sie über früher erzählen aber das wäre nichts für mich.

@ Topic Ich versteh nicht wie Ärzte sowas zulassen können bzw. beiführen das Menschen sterben nur weil sie es wollen. Teils kann ich das auch verstehen wenn ich an einem gerät angeschlossen werde das mich am leben hält aber ich im bett liegen bleiben muss würde ich das auch nicht wollen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Februar 2011)

Also.. ich hab mit meinem Schwiegerdaddy geredet, der ist Volljurist, hat den Doktorgrad in Jura (und hat dabei nicht gemogelt ) und er hat mir exakt erklärt, wie es sich mit Suicid verhält, bzw. der Selbsttötung oder dem Freitod (denn juristisch gibt es den Selbstmord nicht, da er nicht der Definition von Mord entspricht).

Laut Grundgesetzt Artikel 1 ist die Würde des Menschen unantastbar, ebenso seine freie Entfaltung und die Selbstbestimmung. Der Mensch kann sich nach dem also in der Persönlichkeit frei entfalten, sofern er nicht dabei die Würde eines anderen Menschen verletzt.
Nach diesem Grundrecht kann ein Mensch lebensverlängernde Maßnahmen ablehnen, wie z.B. das Behandeln bei unheilbaren Krankheiten, das Abstellen von lebenserhaltenden Maschinen im Krankenhaus, usw.
Da kein Gesetzt dem ersten Artikel des Grundgesetzt entgegen stehen kann und die Selbstbestimmung des Menschen die wichtigste Errungenschaft des Grundgesetzes überhaupt ist, ist der Suicid im Rahmen des Selbstbestimmung ebenso straffrei wie eine Teilnahme und ein Anstiften.
Kann das Anstiften aber als Täuschung ausgelegt werden, ist eine Bestrafung mittels Artikel 1 des StGB möglich.
Ärzte sind nach der Garantiepflicht dazu verpflichtet zu helfen, daher kann gegen sie auch wegen Totschlages ermittelt werden.
Anders sieht es aber aus, wenn man von einem Suicid versuch informiert ist oder einen beobachtet. Unterlässt man die Hilfe, bzw. leistet keine Hilfe bei einem missglückten Suicidversuch, ist das unterlassene Hilfelesitung, denn ein Suicid gilt strafrechtlich betrachtet als Unfall und bei einem Unfall muss man helfen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (25. Februar 2011)

Alleine schon wegen der Story von True Monkey hat sich dieser Thread gelohnt! Danke quanti für die Info und hast du noch lust zu Leben oder kann ich dich überreden.............? Wenn du es bei Gadafi schaffst bekommst du sogar ne Belohnung!


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Februar 2011)

Lag vielleicht daran, dass er da noch minderjährig war, da ist die Selbstbestimmung noch etwas eingeschränkt und damit auch der mögliche Suicid, die Eltern haben da noch die Hand drauf.
Und die Bullen haben ihn dann etwas verarscht, damit er aufwacht. 
Kinder sind nun mal keine kleinen Erwachsenen und sie sind sich der Tragweite ihres Handels noch nicht bewusst, daher muss man sie eben besonders schützen, auch mal vor sich selbst.


----------



## Lan_Party (25. Februar 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Also.. ich hab mit meiner Schwiegerdaddy geredet, der ist Volljurist


Ähmm ja..


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Februar 2011)

Dass sich immer alle an einem vertauschten Buchstaben aufhängen...


----------



## Lan_Party (25. Februar 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dass sich immer alle an einem vertauschten Buchstaben aufhängen...


 
Ich finds nur lustig.  Ein bisschen Spaß muss sein.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Februar 2011)

Mal das Forum durchforsten, wie viele Buchstaben bei dir nicht richtig sitzen


----------



## roheed (25. Februar 2011)

was fürn thema^^

Ich hat bis vor kurzem noch einen "Arbeitskollegen" (Azubi) der immer wieder versucht hat sich umzubringen was er dann auch letztendlich letztes Jahr leider geschafft hat! Und ich weiß, dass er weder nach den versuchen, geschweige den nachdem er es geschafft hat irgendwie bestraft wurde von dem her kann es wohl nicht strafbar sein. Anders sieht es da bei der Beihilfe aus! Wenn einer sich was antun will ist das seine Sache, helfen darf man ihm aber unter keinen Umständen! Thema aktive Sterbehilfe bei schwer kranken Menschen.

Ich will gar nicht wissen wie du hulk jetzt auf das thema kommst


----------



## Gast XXXX (25. Februar 2011)

Steht doch im ersten Post, wegen persönlichen Meinungsdifferenzen zwischen ihm und quante … der Fred dient zur Klärung dieses Disputes.


----------



## roheed (25. Februar 2011)

jo und da drin steht auch ganz dick und fett wie sie darauf kamen darüber zu diskutieren


----------



## Gast20141208 (25. Februar 2011)

Na einer will dem anderen dabei helfen. 
Ich weiß nur noch nicht wer.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (25. Februar 2011)

Irgendwie kamen wir im Netzteil Forum darauf, weiß auch nicht mehr genau warum, na auf jedenfalls ging es so lang bis unser lieber @Klutten eingegriffen hat deshalb die Verlagerung hier her! Ich hab mal in einen Hochhaus gewohnt im 18'ten Stock und da hat sich auch einer runter gestürzt. Habs dann auch erst gemerkt als unten vor der Haustür alles voller kleiner roten Punkten war. Der ist richtig explodiert als er unten auf dem Beton auf geschlagen ist!


----------



## roheed (25. Februar 2011)

In nem anderen Forum vor jahren hat einer mal geschrieben er würde sich jetzt umbringen gehen...da schaust mal was du dann tust!^^ Also schon ein sehr heikles thema und die suizid rate ist teilweise doch extrem hoch was ich sehr schade finde.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (25. Februar 2011)

Hab auch schon gelesen das jeder zweite Mensch in Deutschland schon mal an Selbstmord gedacht hat, nur die meisten sind zu feige. Ich auch muss ich zu geben war meine erst große liebe, muss so 19 Jahre gewesen sein wollte mich damals auch aus dem 10'ten Stock eines Hauses stürzen aber als ich da oben stand hatte ich einfach zu viel angst.


----------



## Lan_Party (25. Februar 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Mal das Forum durchforsten, wie viele Buchstaben bei dir nicht richtig sitzen



Ja ich schreibe hauptsächlich mit dem Handy und Grammatik war noch nie meine Stärke.  Unser Mathelehrer (Schulleiter) meinte ach englisch und deutsch braucht doch keiner lernt Lieber für Mathe. Passt. xd wird langsam bissl off Topic  

@ Topic gehört ritzen eig. auch zum Suizid? Ich meine es machen so viele aber bringen sich nicht um. Ich finde sowas krank es gibt immer einen Grund zum leben egal wie schlecht es einem geht.


----------



## Pikus (25. Februar 2011)

Nein, ritzen ist einfach nur selbstverstümmelung, aber da du dich dadurch nicht zwangsweise umbringst, ist es keine Form des Suizids.
Meist soll durch ritzen ja nur aufmerksamkeit erregt werden, im verhältnis dazu ritzen sich menschen eher selten, um sich wirklich umzubringen


----------



## Lan_Party (25. Februar 2011)

Aber man macht es auch aus "mode" oder weil es einem dadurch besser geht da man die anderen schmerzen vergisst. Naja ich bin jedenfalls voll dagegen. Nächste frage wiso sollte man zur Sterbehilfe gehen? Wenn mir jemand sagen würde ja ich habe schon alles erlebt war schon überall etc. ist das einfach nur Schwachsinn. Aus geldproblemen kann das ja nicht machen da die Daten doch überprüft werden oder?


----------



## Pikus (25. Februar 2011)

Naja, ein grund wäre zum beispiel, dass man zu starke schmerzen hat und diese nicht mehr erträgt. Oder aber, dass man es leid ist, schon öfters mit derselben krankheit gekämpft zu haben, halt schon oft dachte "jetzt hab ich die krankheit besiegt, jetzt bin ich gesund", aber immer wieder rückfällig geworden ist.

Aber im prinzip kann man da keinen wirklichen sinn drin finden, nur die personen die sich dazu entscheiden, wissen warum.


----------



## Lan_Party (25. Februar 2011)

Wird woll so sein. Ich denke aber nicht das die Familie, verwandten oder Freunde verständniss dafür aufbringen. Ich würde es auch nicht aber jeder muss selber wissen was er tut.


----------



## Pikus (25. Februar 2011)

Ich denk mal, das diese leute, die sich zu diesem schritt entscheiden, meist keine FRamile/Freunde (mehr) haben.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Februar 2011)

roheed schrieb:


> jo und da drin steht auch ganz dick und fett wie sie darauf kamen darüber zu diskutieren


 
Es ging um die Leute, die sich bei Foxconn seinerseits vom Dach gestürzt haben, Bei uns wären sie bestraft worden, sofern sie überleben. Zumindest war das Hulks meiner, meine war eine andere und das hab ich seinerseits schon gesagt und hier noch mal bestätigt. 



Lan_Party schrieb:


> Aber man macht es auch aus "mode" oder weil es einem dadurch besser geht da man die anderen schmerzen vergisst. Naja ich bin jedenfalls voll dagegen. Nächste frage wiso sollte man zur Sterbehilfe gehen? Wenn mir jemand sagen würde ja ich habe schon alles erlebt war schon überall etc. ist das einfach nur Schwachsinn. Aus geldproblemen kann das ja nicht machen da die Daten doch überprüft werden oder?


 
Ritzen oder "Cutten" wie es neudeutsch heißt, ist letztendlich nichts anderes als eine Veränderung des Körpers. Auch hier kannst du Artikel 1 GG anwenden.
Dabei spielt es keine Rolle, ob sich einer Ohrlöcher oder ein Tattoo stechen, sich die Zunge spalten, sich die Brüste vergrößern oder sich einen Arm abschneiden lässt. Ist halt Selbstbestimmung und solange es keinen anderen Menschen betrifft, ist das eigenes Ermessen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (25. Februar 2011)

Bin mir da nicht so sicher, wenn ein Psychischer Schaden vor liegt darf der Staat auch eingreifen. Gilt auch fürs Ritzen, also wenn das dein Hausarzt zum Beispiel feststellt darf er dich gegen deinen Willen ins Krankenhaus einweisen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Februar 2011)

Die Typen meine ich nicht, ich meine die, denen Tattoos zu langweilig geworden sind und das als Kunst sehen.
Denen kannst du das nicht verbieten.
Gibt ja auch Branding, also mit glühenden Metallteilen Wunden ritzen und dann die Narben gut finden.

Wie gesagt, andere lassen sich Silikon in die Titten schieben oder in den Hintern, andere lassen sich Rippen entfernen, damit die Taille dünner wird.

Aus meiner Sicht sind das alles Spinner, aber sie dürfen das eben.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (25. Februar 2011)

Besonders du als Amerikaner sagst das. Wenn dein Boss dir sagen würde das du das doppelte verdienen könntest wenn dein Nase kleiner wäre würdest du doch auch zum Schönheitschirurgen gehen. Oder du gehst dir ne Runde Botox spritzen lassen ist ja eigentlich ein starkes Nerven Gift und Tödlich aber es lässt die Falten verschwinden.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Februar 2011)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Besonders du als Amerikaner sagst das.



Wie kommst du darauf, dass ich Amerikaner bin? 



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Wenn dein Boss dir sagen würde das du das doppelte verdienen könntest wenn dein Nase kleiner wäre würdest du doch auch zum Schönheitschirurgen gehen.



Wenn mein Boss mir sowas sagen würde, würde ich definitiv in der falschen Branche arbeiten. 
Mag sein, dass bei Pornoproduktion das Äußere wichtiger ist als alles andere und dort auch Analbleeching normal ist, aber da arbeite ich nicht.



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Oder du gehst dir ne Runde Botox spritzen lassen ist ja eigentlich ein starkes Nerven Gift und Tödlich aber es lässt die Falten verschwinden.



Botulinumtoxin ist das stärkste Neurotoxin, das es gibt (es gibt nicht nur eine Sorte).
Das Gift lähmt den Muskel, der für die Falte verantwortlich ist. Leider sind diese Muskeln aber auch für die Mimik verantwortlich, weshalb Menschen, die sich dieser Behandlung unterzogen haben, seltsam "versteinert" wirken.

Alle Dinge, die meinen Körper schaden, würde ich nicht machen, dazu gehören Tattoos, Branding, Hautbleeching (Zahnbleeching hab ich mal machen lassen), Piercings und sonst was.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (26. Februar 2011)

Ach so ich dachte weil du in den USA zur Schule gegangen bist und dort arbeitest und du gerne Whisky trinkst das du ein Blue Jeans tragender, Coca Cola trinkender, Kaugummi kauender Ami bis!


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Februar 2011)

Ich hab als Jugendlicher die Chance gehabt eine US Schule besuchen zu können und das habe ich in die Tat umgesetzt und weil es so ging, konnte ich halt länger da bleiben als andere.
Trotzdem habe ich hier in Deutschland noch ganz normal mein Abitur gemacht.
Ich trinke ja gerne Whisky, aber eben Whisky und nicht Whisk*e*y, sehr großer Unterschied. 
Kaugummi esse ich überhaupt nicht, Pancakes auch nicht, Donut ist OK, Bagel auch.
Blue Jeans trage ich nicht, ich bevorzuge Armani. 
Und Cola trinke ich eher selten.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (26. Februar 2011)

Was ist eigentlich mit diesen ganzen Religiösen Sekten? Ich mein da gabs doch ein paar Gurus die ihre Anhänger verleitet haben Selbstmord zu begehen. Ist das jetzt strafbar wenn ich Menschen so lange doof quatsche bis zum Beispiel 100 Menschen auf mein Geheiß hin Gift schlucken und sterben?


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Februar 2011)

Ich hab keine Ahnung, wie das in den USA ist (Waco ist ja ein Beispiel), aber Anstiftung ist nicht verboten, strafbar ist eben Täuschung und wenn einer sagt, dass du nach dem Tod ein bessere Leben hast (wie auch immer das gehen soll), dann ist das meiner Meinung nach Täuschung.
Ebenso wenn du dem Selbstmordattentäter sagt, dass 72 Jungfrauen auf ihn warten.
(die Sache mit den Jungfrauen muss auch mal geklärt werden. Wenn ich eine Bürste (), hab ich dann nur noch 71 Jungfrauen oder wird die danach ausgetauscht und ich hab immer 72 Jungfrauen?)
(und was ist mit Frauen, kriegen die 72 Jünglinge oder müssen sie ans andere Ufer schwimmen, weils immer nur Jungfrauen gibt?)


----------



## Uziflator (26. Februar 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ebenso wenn du dem Selbstmordattentäter sagt, dass 72 Jungfrauen auf ihn warten.
> (die Sache mit den Jungfrauen muss auch mal geklärt werden. Wenn ich eine Bürste (), hab ich dann nur noch 71 Jungfrauen oder wird die danach ausgetauscht und ich hab immer 72 Jungfrauen?)
> (und was ist mit Frauen, kriegen die 72 Jünglinge oder müssen sie ans andere Ufer schwimmen, weils immer nur Jungfrauen gibt?)


 
Hat den überhaupt mal jemand behauptet dass die 72 Jungfrauen jung sein sollen, könnten ja auch alte Schachteln sein und nirgends steht dass es Frauen sind 


Bei bei Hilfe zum Suizid wird ja auch in aktive und passive Sterbehilfe unterschieden.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (26. Februar 2011)

Ja das mit den Jungfrauen sollten die Moslems echt mal klären aber so wie ich dich einschätze würdest du erst die Jungfrauen alle knallen und danach versuchen die Sache zu klären, hehehehehehhe! Ich weiß jetzt nicht ob das ne Täuschung ist wenn man dir erzählt das es dir nach dem Tod besser geht, weil könnt ja sein und wissen tut es keiner. Leider hat sich noch keiner gemeldet der zurück kam und die zurückgekommen sind haben nichts dazu gesagt und sind aber ohne Angst ein zweites mal gestorben. Ich spiel jetzt auf die Bibel und Jesus und zum Beispiel Lazerus an der ja schon mal Tod war.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Februar 2011)

Uziflator schrieb:


> Hat den überhaupt mal jemand behauptet dass die 72 Jungfrauen jung sein sollen, könnten ja auch alte Schachteln sein und nirgends steht dass es Frauen sind



Wenn von 72 Jungfrauen die Rede ist, dann gehe ich mal davon aus, dass das nicht der Miss Marple Typ ist, sondern eben Jungfrauen, wie sie allgemein anerkannt werden. Im arabischen Raum, dann eher minderjährige Mädchen, denn die meisten werden ja schon vor ihrem 18. Geburtstag verheiratet.



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Ja das mit den Jungfrauen sollten die Moslems echt mal klären aber so wie ich dich einschätze würdest du erst die Jungfrauen alle knallen und danach versuchen die Sache zu klären, hehehehehehhe! Ich weiß jetzt nicht ob das ne Täuschung ist wenn man dir erzählt das es dir nach dem Tod besser geht, weil könnt ja sein und wissen tut es keiner. Leider hat sich noch keiner gemeldet der zurück kam und die zurückgekommen sind haben nichts dazu gesagt und sind aber ohne Angst ein zweites mal gestorben. Ich spiel jetzt auf die Bibel und Jesus und zum Beispiel Lazerus an der ja schon mal Tod war.


 
Nun ja, im Koran steht da was davon, ist aber wie wohl immer alles Auslegungssache.
Daher, bevor ich mir so einen Bombengürtel umschnalle, will ich das geklärt haben, sonst läuft gar nichts.
Und wie will man sich mit den Jungfrauen vergnügen, wenn man völlig zerbombt ankommt? 

Das mit dem Tod ist auch so eine Sache. Ich sehe das ja rein wissenschaftlich und da nach dem Tode der physiologische Zeitpfeil endet (es gibt ein paar Zeitpfeile), endet auch der Ablauf der Zeit für ein Lebenwesen, daher kann man nichts mehr wahr nehmen, weil keine Zeit mehr abläuft. Ist ähnlich wie schlafen. Wenn du, sagen wir mal um 7 uhr morgens ins Bett gehst (du lebst ja nach New Yorker Zeit ) und dann um 8 einpennst (das bekommst du vielleicht noch so mit), dann wachst du im 15 Uhr auf. Du weißt aber nicht, was passiert ist, für dich ist keine Zeit abgelaufen, du weißt, dass es 15 Uhr ist und du 7 Stunden gepennt hast, weil die Uhr dir das anzeigt, aber ohne diese Zeitmessung würdest du annehmen, dass keine Zeit vergangen ist.

Im Weltraum, also ohne Bezugspunkte, wie Planetenrotation, Sterne oder Tag/Nacht Zyklus, stelle ich mir das schwer vor, da das Zeitgefühl zu behalten.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (26. Februar 2011)

Ist ja so das die Zeit überall im Weltraum anders Vergeht ist nämlich nach Einstein relativ. Zum Beispiel geht die Zeit auch langsamer in einem Tal also oben auf einem Berg. Gut sind Unterschiede von Milliardstelsekunde  aber rein Mathematisch ist das so. Also um so näher du an einer Masse bist um so langamer läuft sie, das heißt wenn du in einem Schwarzenloch sitzen würdest würde die Zeit stehen und du würdest dann auch volglich nicht sterben und wenn man die Sache noch weiter denkt könntest du in dieser Singularität auch kein Selbstmord begehen!


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Februar 2011)

Richtig, je näher dran du einem Gravitationszentrum bist, desto langsamer läuft die Zeit ab. Das ist bei der Erde noch sehr bescheiden, da sie nicht viel Gravitation ausübt (aber sie ist Messbar und auch wichtig, ohne Zeitkorrekturen würden Satelliten nicht richtig arbeiten), auch bei der Sonne ist das noch nicht wirklich wild, aber beim Neutronenstern wird das schon interessant und beim Schwarzen Loch dann wichtig,
Nach Einstein bleibt die Zeit im schwarzen Loch stehen, laut der Quantenphysik kann sie aber nicht stehen bleiben, da auch ein schwarzes Loch mit seiner Umgebung wechselwirkt im Rahmen der Unschärferelation und der daraus resultierenden Wahrscheinlichkeitsrechnung.
Da du aber nicht jenseits eines Ereignishorizontes kommen kannst, ist die Frage danach, was passiert, wenn man in einem schwarzen Loch sitzt, auch eher philosophischer Natur, denn innerhalb einer Singularität ist die Materie entartet.


----------



## Lan_Party (26. Februar 2011)

Ist das aber nicht bei denn Hindus so das man nach dem Tod als Tier wiederbelebt wird? Das könnte theoretisch ein Grund sein wenn es einem Ebent nicht mehr so gut geht wie es sein sollte. Das kommt auch immer auf die Religion an.


----------



## Gast20141208 (26. Februar 2011)

Ich würde nie einen vom Selbstmord abhalten. 
Wenn einer nicht mehr will, dann ist das halt so. 

Der Ort in dem ich wohne, hatte ne Zeit lang die höchste Selbstmordrate in Österreich (nein, ich hab da nicht hachgeholfen ), also kannte ich auch ein paar davon. 

Übrigens haben hier manche Leute absolut keine Ahnung wovon sie reden.


----------



## Lan_Party (26. Februar 2011)

Theoretisch haben wir alle keine Ahnung wovon wir reden da wir ja immernoch leben.  Wenn man jemanden nicht abhält ist das doch strafbar oder nicht? Ich meine jetzt nicht Sterbehilfe.


----------



## Gast20141208 (26. Februar 2011)

Jeder soll selbst über sein Leben bestimmen. 

Ich hab z.B. schon mit Leuten geredet, die es probiert haben.
Ich bin selbst schon mal auf nem Hausdach gestanden und habe überlegt, ob ich runter springen soll. 
Ach ja, ich ritze auch gelegentlich.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (26. Februar 2011)

Fadi schrieb:


> Jeder soll selbst über sein Leben bestimmen.
> 
> Ich hab z.B. schon mit Leuten geredet, die es probiert haben.
> Ich bin selbst schon mal auf nem Hausdach gestanden und habe überlegt, ob ich runter springen soll.
> Ach ja, ich ritze auch gelegentlich.


 
Ich hoffe du machst gerade keine Witze hier, aber ich hoffe du hast dich dann schonmal wenigstens zu einem psychologen begeben...denn sowas wie ritzen ist kein Spaß und sollte auf jedenfall "behandelt" werden...ich meine es nur gut!


----------



## Gast20141208 (26. Februar 2011)

Mit "gelegentlich" meine ich ein paar mal im Jahr und zum Psychiater will ich nicht, weil das einen längeren "Urlaub" bedeuten könnte.


----------



## Lan_Party (26. Februar 2011)

$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe du machst gerade keine Witze hier, aber ich hoffe du hast dich dann schonmal wenigstens zu einem psychologen begeben...denn sowas wie ritzen ist kein Spaß und sollte auf jedenfall "behandelt" werden...ich meine es nur gut!



Ich wüsste gar nicht wie man sowas schlecht meinen kann. Ich hatte oft genug Probleme mit Familie und Freunden etc. dachte auch dran aber dabei habe ich auch an meine Familie und Freunde gedacht das ich diese damit sehr verletzen würde ich habe mir selbst geholfen und denke heute anders darüber. Achja und ich finde wenn man sowas schreibt denke ich nichts es als scherz gemeint ist denn sowas ist kein einfaches Thema.


----------



## Gast20141208 (26. Februar 2011)

Ich wollte eigentlich nur verdeutlichen, dass hier manche echt keine Ahnung haben, wovon sie reden.

Das mit dem Psychiater haben mir aber schon einige empfohlen und das aus mehreren Gründen.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (26. Februar 2011)

Fadi schrieb:


> Mit "gelegentlich" meine ich ein paar mal im Jahr und zum Psychiater will ich nicht, weil das einen längeren "Urlaub" bedeuten könnte.


 
Naja einmal im Jahr oder zweimal im Monat ist doch egal, du hast dieses Problem und es ist ja nunmal so das man nicht mehr von alleine da raus kommt wenn es denn bei dir tatsächlich dazu dient "Druck" loszuwerden wie es bei den meisten der Fall ist. Ich meine ja nicht sowas wie eine Einweisung...sondern ne langfristige Therapie mit ner Sitzung pro Woche...denn ne Kur die durchgängig über ein paar wochen läuft halte ich nicht für so sinnvoll iwe ne Langzeittherapie...nur bin ich kein psychologe um sagen zu können obs tatsache so ist.

@ Lan_Party : Jetzt kriegt sogar dein Avatar bei mir ne ganz andere Bedeutung.


----------



## ile (26. Februar 2011)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:
			
		

> So einfach ist das leider nicht. Nehmen wir mal an der Proband ist geistig Behindert oder hat eine Krankhafte Depression dann machst du dich Strafbar wenn du ihm hilfst da er ja dadurch nicht ganz zurechnungsfähig ist.



Stimmt auch wieder.


----------



## Gast20141208 (26. Februar 2011)

$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Naja einmal im Jahr oder zweimal im Monat ist doch egal, du hast dieses Problem und es ist ja nunmal so das man nicht mehr von alleine da raus kommt wenn es denn bei dir tatsächlich dazu dient "Druck" loszuwerden wie es bei den meisten der Fall ist. Ich meine ja nicht sowas wie eine Einweisung...sondern ne langfristige Therapie mit ner Sitzung pro Woche...denn ne Kur die durchgängig über ein paar wochen läuft halte ich nicht für so sinnvoll iwe ne Langzeittherapie...nur bin ich kein psychologe um sagen zu können obs tatsache so ist.
> 
> @ Lan_Party : Jetzt kriegt sogar dein Avatar bei mir ne ganz andere Bedeutung.


Ritzen macht man um sich zu spüren, Druck baut man anders ab. 

Lan_Party's Ava ist ein Foto seiner Tastatur nach nem Beitrag im Kopfrolltastaturthread.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (26. Februar 2011)

Fadi schrieb:


> Ritzen macht man um sich zu spüren, Druck baut man anders ab.
> 
> Lan_Party's Ava ist ein Foto seiner Tastatur nach nem Beitrag im Kopfrolltastaturthread.


 
Ich habe das mit dem Druck aus einigen Reportagen entnommen die ich bereits gesehen habe...wo Menschen die sich ritzen das aus dem Grund gemacht haben.


----------



## Shizophrenic (26. Februar 2011)

Lan_Party schrieb:
			
		

> Dann müsste das Heim nach 1 Jahr schon geschlossen werden da es keine alten Menschen mehr bei euch gibt oder es kommen jede Woche 3 neue ins Heim. Iwi kann ich mir das nicht vorstellen, psychisch wäre es der totale Horror für mich wenn man mit einigen der Leute wirklich schöne Zeiten hatte und sie dann auf einmal sterben.Ich finde es schön alten Menschen zuzuhören wenn sie über früher erzählen aber das wäre nichts für mich.
> 
> @ Topic Ich versteh nicht wie Ärzte sowas zulassen können bzw. beiführen das Menschen sterben nur weil sie es wollen. Teils kann ich das auch verstehen wenn ich an einem gerät angeschlossen werde das mich am leben hält aber ich im bett liegen bleiben muss würde ich das auch nicht wollen.



Jepp das mit dem 2 -3 Neuzugänge kann ich bestätigen, natürlich erlebst du nicht alle Sterbefälle mit, da ich selbst auf einer Station mit 45 Bewohner beschäftigt bin.
Aber letzte Woche ist erst wieder jemand bei uns gestorben.


----------



## Gast20141208 (26. Februar 2011)

Aus Reportagen kenne ich das zwar anders, aber ich hab sicher nicht alle gesehen. 
Ich weiß es aus Erfahrung und kenne auch Leute, die es wirklich regelmäßig machen. 

Irgendwie ziehen Bekloppte wohl solche Leute an.


----------



## Lan_Party (26. Februar 2011)

$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:
			
		

> @ Lan_Party : Jetzt kriegt sogar dein Avatar bei mir ne ganz andere Bedeutung.



Und die wäre? 
Ich habe diesen da ich gerne und viel Fps zocke. Ich könnte auch einen anderen nehmen wäre für mich kein prob. Der avatar soll nicht bedeuten das ich einen hass gegen die Leute habe. Für mich läuft zurzeit alles super aber auch wenn es mir wieder extrem schlecht gehen würde ich sehe alles mit anderen Augen von daher sehe ich keinen Grund für Mich einen Suizid zu begehen. Allgemein sehe ich keinen Grund dazu z.B. Obdachlose hätten einen Grund tun dies aber trotzdem nicht.

Edit:
@ coxxone ist das nicht eine starke Psychische last für dich? Ich meine einige der alten Leute magst du doch bestimmt sehr und sie sind dir ans Herz gewachsen und auf einmal sind sie weg und du siehst sie nie wieder.

@Fadi genau nur meine Tastatur ist eine spezialanfertigung mit einer Kill all taste.  Tja wiso hacken wenn es sowas gibt.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (26. Februar 2011)

Hab nur nen Gedanken ausgesprochen...dachte halt das Blut spiegelt deinen Wunsch nach Selbstmord oder ähnlich wieder...sry wollte ich eigentlich gar nicht schreiben. Selbst Obdachlose haben keinen Grund dazu...es lässt sich sogut wie alles regeln...nur halt nicht sofort (man muss geduldig sein)...ich dachte noch nie an Selbstmord oder ähnliches obwohl es mir auch schon so schlecht ging das ich nicht wusste wie es weiter gehen soll...aber genau jemand der mit solchen Gedanken spielt sollte sich halt mitteilen damit er hilfe bekommt die er sich selber warscheinlich nicht holen würde.


----------



## Lan_Party (26. Februar 2011)

Kein Prob. Mit suizidgedanken spiele ich schon lange nicht mehr. Aber da gebe ich dir recht wenn man wirklich nicht weiter weiß sollte man die Hilfe von anderen annehmen bzw. anfordern.


----------



## Gast20141208 (26. Februar 2011)

Oder sich umbringen...
Recht viel habe ich in den letzten 10 Jahren ja nicht versäumt.


----------



## Lan_Party (26. Februar 2011)

Wenn man sagt das man sich umbringt und das nicht nur einmal und es trotzdem nicht tut kann man darunter auch verstehen das man einfach nur aufmerksamkeit will aber wenn es dann soweit ist und man es tut ist jede Hilfe zu spät. Schon beim kleinsten Gedanken sollte man überlegen was man damit anstellen kann und alles nochmal überdenken oder sich professionelle Hilfe besorgen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (26. Februar 2011)

Ich rede sowieso nur darüber, weil mich hier keiner kennt. 
Im RL gibt es nur 2-3 Leute, die davon wissen. 

Meine Aufmerksamkeit bekomme ich auch anders.


----------



## Lan_Party (26. Februar 2011)

Man könnte das auch der Polizei melden die kommen woll dahinter wo du wohnst wer du bist etc. Bei sowas machen die keinen Spaß.


----------



## Gast20141208 (26. Februar 2011)

Nur wird das nichts bringen, außerdem habe ich ja nicht vor, es zu tun. 

Zumindest auf Diablo3 warte ich noch.


----------



## Lan_Party (26. Februar 2011)

Wiso sollte das nichts bringen? Weist du wie du suizidgedanken verhindern kannst? Du hast es ja schon angesprochen warte auf eine Cod das bugfrei und mit neuster Grafik kommt.


----------



## Gast20141208 (26. Februar 2011)

Wenn wirklich ein paar Typen vor meiner Tür mit der Habmichliebweste stehen, kann ich ja alles abstreiten.


----------



## Lan_Party (26. Februar 2011)

Wenn sie aber dies alles hier lesen würden denke ich nicht das es so einfach wird bzw. werden sie dich woll "beobachten". Ich hoffe nur für dich das du wirklich keinen Suizid vorhast auch in Zukunft nicht. Finde dich nämlich sehr sympathisch obwohl ochs das ja eig. nicht bewerten kann da ich dich ja nicht kenne.


----------



## Gast20141208 (26. Februar 2011)

Ich bräuchte denen ja nur zu sagen, dass ich das aus Langeweile geschrieben habe. 

Habe eigentlich seit gestern überlegt, ob ich hier überhaupt etwas schreiben soll, da es ganz schön nervig ist, wenn mir Leute helfen wollen.


----------



## Lan_Party (26. Februar 2011)

Du bist halt einer wie ich.  Ich helfe anderen Leuten immer und gerne aber selbst nehme ich nie welche an. Wenn die das lesen was du gerade geschrieben hast denke ich nicht das sie dir das noch glauben werden.


----------



## Gast20141208 (26. Februar 2011)

Ich helfe fast nie jemandem. 
Hier im Forum bin ich nur zum Zeitvertreib. 

Ich kann ja behaupten, dass ich das mit der Langeweile auch aus Langeweile geschrieben habe. 
Und so weiter und so fort.


----------



## Lan_Party (26. Februar 2011)

Diese Diskussion führt uns ihn einen Teufelskreis.


----------



## Gast20141208 (26. Februar 2011)

Willkommen in meinem Leben. 

Es sollte halt jedem freigestellt sein, oder hast du schon mal über die Folgen nachgedacht, wenn du jemanden bei der Polizei meldest?
Ein Leben auf Tabletten kann nichts. 
Eine Bekannte von mir macht das und wenn sie mal vergisst, welche zu nehmen, wird die unerträglich.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (26. Februar 2011)

Fadi schrieb:


> Willkommen in meinem Leben.
> 
> Es sollte halt jedem freigestellt sein, oder hast du schon mal über die Folgen nachgedacht, wenn du jemanden bei der Polizei meldest?
> Ein Leben auf Tabletten kann nichts.
> Eine Bekannte von mir macht das und wenn sie mal vergisst, welche zu nehmen, wird die unerträglich.



Ja aber man muss sich keine Vorwürfe machen das man nichts getan hat...wenn man hier lesen würde...ich töte mich und tut nichts...ist man doch mit schuld wenn man nichts unternimmt.
Noch kann man doch alles regeln...z.B mit ner Therapie einmal die Woche...was anderes ist unser Gespräch hier doch auch nicht...wir reden doch auch darüber das du anscheinend bedrückt bist...such dir bitte für dich selber hilfe...und deinen Mitmenschen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (26. Februar 2011)

Es verhungert alle 5sec ein Kind und wir schlagen uns die Bäuche voll, aber wenn es "vor der Haustür" passiert, betrifft es uns auf einmal?


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (26. Februar 2011)

Fadi schrieb:


> Es verhungert alle 5sec ein Kind und wir schlagen uns die Bäuche voll, aber wenn es "vor der Haustür" passiert, betrifft es uns auf einmal?


 
Also ich denke das ich einiges für die Welt tuhe...wie auch meine Frau...das ist aber auch nicht wirklich Thema des Threads denke ich...es ist halt offensichtlich das du Probleme hast die man doch veruschen kann zu lösen bzw...lösen wird die hier niemand...aber nen Denkanstoß ists doch wert denke ich.


----------



## Gast20141208 (26. Februar 2011)

Es war auch nicht speziell auf dich bezogen. 
Jeder stirbt mal, da ist es egal wann.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (26. Februar 2011)

Denke ich nicht das es egal ist...vor allem bist du doch erst um die 40...soweit ich es mal gelesen habe...und sterben nachdem man die Welt gesehen hat und viel erreicht hat (also bei mir so um die 100)...ist doch allemal besser als so jung gehen zu müssen...ich weiß wovon ich rede...ich lag im letzten Jahr zweimal im Krankenhaus weil ich Probleme mitm Herz hatte...beim zweiten mal gabs nen kleinen Eingriff...ich lag da und hab auch darüber nachgedacht was ist wenn...verdammt gehe grad erst auf die 30 zu...was hab ich schon gesehen??? gar nichts mein Leben ist viel zu schön als das ich reinhauen will. Vor allem meine Frau oh gott ich will nicht drann denken die würde echt mitsterben...
Mir gings eigentlich nicht soo schlecht...gut ich spiele auch alles immer runter, aber dennoch mache ich mehr sorgen wie es mit den anderen weiter gehen soll...wie es denen geht, das solltest du auch mal machen, und dir Hilfe suchen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (26. Februar 2011)

Um die 40!!! 

Manche haben halt schon mehr als genug erlebt und wenn jemand der Meinung ist, halte ich ihn nicht davon ab.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (26. Februar 2011)

Dachte das mit um die 40 mal iwo gelesen zu haben...sry...wenn du noch jünger bist, ist meine Aussage ja doppelt so zutreffend.


----------



## Gast20141208 (26. Februar 2011)

Ich bin 31, steht auch auf meinem Profil. 

Ich habe ja nicht vor mich umzubringen und selbst wenn, wären mir andere Leute dabei egal. 

Naja, wer sollte die Mods dann ärgern?


----------



## Lan_Party (26. Februar 2011)

Ich werde im März 17 und möchte noch viel erleben. Ich meine was hat man mit 30 oder 40 schon erlebt es kommt noch so viel auf uns zu wir können noch so viel erleben wiso sollten wir alles aufgeben.

Edit: Achso deine Freunde und Familie sind dir also egal. Hast du schonmal daran gedacht wie die sich fühlen würden? Wie würdest du dich fühlen wenn dein bester Freund auf einmal Suizid begeht? Wäre dir das egal? Ich denke schon das du um ihn trauern würdest und das nicht nur für denn Moment.


----------



## Gast20141208 (26. Februar 2011)

Ich war 21 als ich kurz davor stand und hatte damals schon mehr als genug gesehen.


----------



## Shizophrenic (26. Februar 2011)

Lan_Party schrieb:
			
		

> Edit:
> @ coxxone ist das nicht eine starke Psychische last für dich? Ich meine einige der alten Leute magst du doch bestimmt sehr und sie sind dir ans Herz gewachsen und auf einmal sind sie weg und du siehst sie nie wieder.



Na klar ist das nicht einfach, aber deswegen kann den Beruf auch nicht jeder ausüben, es geht eben nicht nur um die pflegetechnischen Sachen, wo man mit sämtlichen körperflüssigkeiten in konakt kommt. Viel belastender ist da das psychische (mit Verfolgung des Leidenswegs etc., wenn alte Leute immer mehr abbauen und und und )
Da sollte man selber schon psychisch sehr gefestigt sein.

Mal davon ab gesehen das es auch eine körperliche Belastung ist, durch die gnadenlose Unterbesetzung von pflegepersonal in den Heimen. 

Ps: um nochmal die sterberate zu bestätigen, heut ist wieder jemand aus unserer Station verstorben (er war allerdings im KH)

KH = Krankenhaus 

MfG CoXx


----------



## Malkav85 (26. Februar 2011)

Depressionen sind nicht heilbar, aber man kann damit umgehen. Zumindest muss man lernen, damit umzugehen und ausschlaggebend ist der Punkt, an dem akzeptiert wurde, das Depressionen nun bis zum Lebensende dazugehören. Ich habe 5 Jahre lang gebraucht, um das zu verstehen und vor einem Jahr erst meine Tabletten abgesetzt, aber es hat geholfen.

Ich bin quasi wie ein "trockener Alkoholiker": ich weiss, was mir schaden kann und gehe offen mit dem Thema um. Ich habe in den Jahren zuvor zuviel erlebt und mitgemacht, da war es mehr oder weniger nur eine Frage der Zeit. Viele die mich hier schon persönlich kennen (zB von der EOS) hätten das wohl auch niemals gedacht, da ich trotz allem ein sehr fröhlicher Menschn bin. Denn ich habe mir helfen lassen; und das freiwillig von meiner Seite aus.

Btw. hatte ich nie suizidgedanken; sowas ist mir persönlich fremd. Vor allem, weil ich viele Leute schon gesehen und gekannt habe, die damit fertig werden müssen/mussten. 

Hoffentlich bleibt der Thread hier offen und es kommen konstruktive Beiträge 


PS: wenn mich jemand anschreiben möchte; kein Problem


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Februar 2011)

Fadi schrieb:


> Es war auch nicht speziell auf dich bezogen.
> Jeder stirbt mal, da ist es egal wann.



Richtig, der Mensch ist das einzige Lebewese auf der Erde, das sich dessen bewusst ist, dass das Leben endlich ist.
doch wieso sollte man das Leben wissentlich beenden wollen?
Niemand weiß, was nach dem Tod passiert (ich hab da meine Theorie, die ich ja schon mal vorgetragen habe, daher ist der Tod für mich keine Alternative zum Leben), daher ist es doch besser sich mit dem Leben zu beschäftigen.
Wichtig ist halt, dass wir uns bewusst sind, dass es Menschen gibt, die damit nicht so einfach umgehen können, denen muss man helfen.
Jugendliche: Selbstmordserie in England fordert 17. Opfer - Nachrichten Panorama - WELT ONLINE

Oder man denke nur an die Mädchen, die sich umgebracht hatten, als sich Take That aufgelöst hat.
(Ja, ja, einige haben gelacht, wieso die das gemacht haben, aber die Frage ist ja, wie kann man sowas verhindern?)


----------



## Gast20141208 (26. Februar 2011)

Wieso muss man denen helfen?
Wenn jemand nicht mehr will, dann ist das halt so, also wieso sollte ich ihn dann zum Leben "zwingen"?


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Februar 2011)

Natürlich muss man ihnen helfen, ebenso wie man einem Kind helfen muss, das verhungert, weil es entweder nichts zu Essen bekommt oder vernachlässigt wird.
Es muss ja ein Grund geben, wieso sich junge Menschen, die das Leben noch vor sich haben, umbringen wollen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (26. Februar 2011)

Bei Jugendlichen sehe ich es noch ein, weil die noch zu unerfahren sind, aber ab einem gewissen Alter sollte das jeder für sich entscheiden, ohne dass ein paar Optimisten rumsülzen wie toll das Leben doch ist.


----------



## Malkav85 (26. Februar 2011)

Das hat weder etwas mit Optimismus zu tun, noch von "Erfahrung". Ich habe einen sehr konkreten Standpunkt von Suizid mit dem ich mich schon sehr, sehr unbeliebt gemacht habe: Suizid ist feige. 

Warum ich so denke hat persönliche Gründe und Erfahrungen. Aber ich bin gerne bereit, darüber zu diskutieren


----------



## Gast20141208 (26. Februar 2011)

Das Standartargument schlechthin. 

Wenn jemand keinen Sinn mehr im Leben sieht, oder einfach keinen Bock mehr hat, es weiter zu ertragen, soll er es tun.


----------



## Malkav85 (26. Februar 2011)

Aber es muss ja schon Gründe geben, weshalb jemand das macht. Nur "keine Lust mehr" ist etwas fade


----------



## Gast20141208 (26. Februar 2011)

Kam mir aber grade in den Sinn.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Februar 2011)

Fadi schrieb:


> Wenn jemand keinen Sinn mehr im Leben sieht, oder einfach keinen Bock mehr hat, es weiter zu ertragen, soll er es tun.


 
Aber eben dann muss man ermitteln, wieso er keinen Sinn mehr sieht?
Denn der Tod ist ja noch unsinniger.


----------



## Gast20141208 (26. Februar 2011)

Dafür hast du aber keinen Beweis.


----------



## True Monkey (26. Februar 2011)

Fadi schrieb:


> Das Standartargument schlechthin.
> 
> Wenn jemand keinen Sinn mehr im Leben sieht, oder einfach keinen Bock mehr hat, es weiter zu ertragen, soll er es tun.


 
Selbstmord ist feige und egoistisch 

Und selbst wenn der Betroffenen glaubt das es niemanden in seinem Umfeld gibt der sich für einen interessiert oder der ihn als wichtig empfindet so bleiben doch immer Betroffene zurück.
Alleine schon seine nächsten Anghörigen straft er ab mit Schuldgefühlen und unentlicher Trauer und meistens auch mit der riesengroßen frage .....warum ?


----------



## Gast20141208 (26. Februar 2011)

Feige ist immer relativ, aber egoistisch ist es auf jeden Fall. 
Nur ist es einem egal.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (26. Februar 2011)

Fadi schrieb:


> Feige ist immer relativ, aber egoistisch ist es auf jeden Fall.
> Nur ist es einem egal.


 
Die Frage kommt doch auf...warum es egal sein sollte...wenn es egal wär...wärst du doch nicht hier, du hast also noch nie darüber nachgedacht was mit deinen Angehörigen passiert...die durch dich vielleicht selber zu einem Selbstmörder werden weil sie die trauer nicht merh aushalten!? Du würdest vielleicht nicht nur dich sondern jemand anderen mittöten selbst wenn es nur seelisch ist.


----------



## Gast20141208 (26. Februar 2011)

Was bei meiner Verwandtschaft eher ein Grund für Selbstmord wäre. 

In dem Moment ist es einem einfach egal, weil man da ja nur an sein eigenes Leben denkt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Februar 2011)

Fadi schrieb:


> Dafür hast du aber keinen Beweis.


 
Tja, aber das Leben ist ein Beweis, was gut ist, was man mit dem Tod bekommt, weiß man eben nicht, wieso also das Risiko eingehen?


----------



## Gast20141208 (26. Februar 2011)

Tja, es gibt eben Situationen bei denen man halt alles auf eine Karte setzt, vor allem dann, wenn man nichts zu verlieren hat.


----------



## True Monkey (26. Februar 2011)

Auf eine Karte setzt man nur wenn es auch was zu gewinnen gibt

Bei Suizid gibt es nur Verlierer


----------



## Gast20141208 (26. Februar 2011)

Das ist aber nicht beweisbar. 
Zumindest hat man eine Sorge weniger.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Februar 2011)

Fadi schrieb:


> Tja, es gibt eben Situationen bei denen man halt alles auf eine Karte setzt, vor allem dann, wenn man nichts zu verlieren hat.


 
Ab wann hat man denn nichts mehr zu verlieren?
Bei hohen Schulden?
Bei Scheidung?
Bei enttäuschter Liebe?

Denkst du nicht, dass einen Usweg suchen immer noch besser ist als den Tod, denn Auswege gibts, der Tod ist entgültig.

Ich weiß auch nicht, wie viele beim Flug von der Brücke dann unentschlossen werden, wenn der Boden näher kommt.

Ich finde es immer sehr feige, wenn jemand seine Kinder (und sich auch oder nicht) umbringt, wenn die Scheidung läuft, nur damit der andere die Kinder nicht bekommt.
An die Kinder und deren Wünsche und Ziele denkt keiner.


----------



## Gast20141208 (26. Februar 2011)

Wenn man für jemanden verantwortlich ist, ist es feige, aber sonst sehe ich nichts falsches darin. 

Ich hab nach wie vor nichts zu verlieren, aber ich warte. 
KA auf was, aber ich warte. 

Auf Diablo3 auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Lan_Party (26. Februar 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> An die Kinder und deren Wünsche und Ziele denkt keiner.


 
Bei so einer Situation denkt man nur an sich und genau das ist egoistisch.

Edit: @ Fadi 
Durch Suizid reist man Menschen mit. Sie werden traurig und leiden danach unter Depressionen. Also hat man auch da eine Verantwortung zu über nehmen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Februar 2011)

Auch dir kann geholfen werden und solange du Ziele hast, ist der Gedanke an Selbsttötung weit weg.


----------



## Gast20141208 (26. Februar 2011)

Nö, mir kann man nicht helfen. 

@Lan_Party 
Mir sind andere Menschen egal.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Februar 2011)

Fadi schrieb:


> @Lan_Party
> Mir sind andere Menschen egal.


 
Willst du dich um ein politisches Führungsamt in Deutschland bemühen?


----------



## Gast20141208 (26. Februar 2011)

Da hätte ich gleich eine schlechte Nachrede, vonwegen Österreicher und so. 
Aber es wäre eine Hilfe und die (End)lösung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Februar 2011)

Aber du hättest ein paar Jahre später einen guten Grund für Selbsttötung.


----------



## Gast20141208 (26. Februar 2011)

Nein, ich bin Perfektionist, also werde ich es schaffen. 
Wird ganz schön OT zur Zeit.


----------



## Bester_Nick (26. Februar 2011)

Rechtliche Grundlagen dazu kenne ich nicht, aber Selbstmord geht meist mit massiver Verzweiflung bzw mit einer extremen psychischen Instabilität einher, was selbstverständlich die Mündigkeit der Person sehr einschränkt. Ausserdem wird die Öffentlichkeit bei einem Selbstmord oft gestört,weil die Art des Suizids nicht privat, still und leise ist (Sprung vom Hochhaus, Sprung vor die Bahn, Sprung vors Auto, erhängen im Kindergarten ) In vielen Fällen sehe ich deshalb die Bevormundung durch den Staat als gerechtfertigt an. Wenn sich  jemand - noch Herr seiner Sinne - irgendwo zurückgezogen ne Kugel durch den Kopf jagen will spricht da sicher nichts gegen. Beispiel für Letzteres ist der legendäre Hunter S. Thompson.

_Am 20. Februar 2005 nahm sich Hunter S. Thompson an seinem Schreibtisch in Woody Creek mit einem Kopfschuss das Leben. Nach Aussage seines Sohnes Juan Thompson hatte der Schriftsteller seinen Suizid lange geplant und oft angekündigt. Er habe nicht aus Verzweiflung gehandelt, sondern zum richtigen Zeitpunkt abtreten wollen. Thompsons letztem Willen gemäß wurde auf seiner Farm in Woody Creek, nahe Aspen, ein 153 Fuß (46,6 m) hohes steinernes Monument in Form der Gonzo Fist errichtet. Entworfen wurde es von Ralph Steadman nach Anweisungen von Hunter S. Thompson selbst. Die Gonzo Fist ist im Gonzo Symbol enthalten, bildet den oberen Teil, darauf folgend der Schriftzug Gonzo, nach unten mit einer zweischneidigen Klinge abschließend. Die Gonzo Fist ist eine zur Faust geballte Hand mit zwei nach innen zeigenden Daumen, welche einen Peyote-Kaktus halten.

In dieses Monument war auch eine Kanone integriert, aus der Thompsons Asche bei einer Trauerfeier am 20. August 2005 in die Luft geschossen wurde. Finanziert hatten das Projekt Freunde des Verstorbenen, u. a. Johnny Depp, der die Rolle von Thompson im Film Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas gespielt hatte. Er durfte auch die Kanone zünden. Als Veteran der US Air Force hat Thompson Anspruch auf einen von der US-Regierung finanzierten Grabstein, auf dem seine Witwe seine Devise „It never got weird enough for me“ einmeißeln lassen will.

Sieben Monate nach dem Suizid Hunter S. Thompsons hat das US-Magazin „Rolling Stone“ den Abschiedsbrief an seine Frau veröffentlicht. Unter der Überschrift „Football Season is over“ („Die Footballsaison ist vorbei“) schrieb Thompson vier Tage vor seinem Freitod: „Keine Spiele mehr. Keine Bomben mehr. Kein Laufen mehr. Kein Spaß mehr. Kein Schwimmen mehr. 67. Das ist 17 Jahre nach 50. 17 mehr als ich brauchte oder wollte. Langweilig. Ich bin nur noch gehässig. Kein Spaß - für niemanden. 67. Du wirst gierig. Benimm dich deinem hohen Alter entsprechend. Entspann' dich - es wird nicht wehtun.“_

Hunter S. Thompson


----------



## Lan_Party (26. Februar 2011)

Fadi schrieb:


> Nö, mir kann man nicht helfen.
> 
> @Lan_Party
> Mir sind andere Menschen egal.


 
Also deine Freunde, Familie, Verwandte und Bekannte auch?


----------



## Gast20141208 (26. Februar 2011)

Ja, wieso auch nicht?


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Februar 2011)

Wissen die das denn?


----------



## Lan_Party (26. Februar 2011)

Das will und kann ich nicht verstehen! Wie können dir deine Freunde egal sein? Wenn diese das wüssten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Februar 2011)

Wenn sie es wüssten, hätte er keine Freunde, bzw. er hat  keine Freunde mehr, ist ihm nur nicht aufgefallen, weils ihm egal ist.


----------



## Bester_Nick (26. Februar 2011)

Familie, Verwandte und Bekannte muss man nicht mögen, aber Freunde schon. Aber der Begriff Freund wird heute auch inflationär gebraucht. Manche bezeichnen ja sogar nie gesehene Leute ausm Forum als Freunde.  Echte seelenverwandte Freunde hab ich z.B. gar keine, nur Kollegen, Kumpanen, Zeitgenossen, Bekannte usw. und wenn von denen einer sterben würde (wie auch immer), könnte ich mich da auch emotional gut von abgrenzen bis hin zur Gleichgültigkeit.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (26. Februar 2011)

Hab mal irgendwo gelesen das ein Mensch im Durchschnitt nur zwei Freunde hat, ist glaube ich ne emotionale Sache da der Mensch gefühlsmäßig nur an 3-4 Menschen bindet. Der Rest sind dann nur Kumpels oder Bekannte, Familie ist wieder ne andere Sache. Rein von der Statistik her haben Selbstmörder keine Freunde, ich glaub das gilt für 90% aller Selbsttötungen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Februar 2011)

Schwer zu sagen, jeder definiert Freundschaft anders.
Ich glaube schon, dass die Jugendlichen, die sich in England umgebracht haben, Freunde hatten.
Robert Enke hatte ja nicht nur Freunde, sondern auch Familie. Wieso also lässt man seine Familie alleine?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (26. Februar 2011)

Wenn du einen sehr starken Emotionalen Schmerz verspürst tötet es die anderen Gefühle ab. Wenn du mal an dem Punkt bist das du dich umbringen willst ist dir deine Familie dann auch egal denke ich.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Februar 2011)

Aber wenn du Familie hast, kommst du in der Regel da gar nicht hin.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. Februar 2011)

Also das hängt wohl dehr stark von der Familie ab, da gibts auch himmelweite Unterschiede. Wenn du dir mal so die Talkshows ansiehst wie die teilweise assigst mit einander umgehen ist schon krass, von Sexuellen übergriffen will ich erst gar nicht reden.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Februar 2011)

Talkshows ist nur Show, da gehts um Quote und wenn ich sowas lese, wie auch der Zickenkrieg bei den "Supermodels" oder "Superstars", dann stifte ich gerne an.


----------



## Bester_Nick (27. Februar 2011)

Robert Enke hatte schwere Depressionen. Offenbar haben Familie & Co sowie die Schulmedizin da keine Besserung bewirken können.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Februar 2011)

Sebastian Deisler hatte die Therapie immerhin geholfen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. Februar 2011)

Ist halt so ne Sache Depressionen gehören zum Leben, die hat jeder und wer sagt "ich nicht" der Lügt. Man muss sich halt die Frage stellen ab wann ist es krankhaft, kann man schwer zu definieren. Es gibt auch Ereignisse im Leben die dich depressiv werden lassen, wenn das Kind stirbt der Ehepartner, Bruder, Schwester. Wenn du jetzt an Selbstmord denkst ist das jetzt normal oder Krankhaft???


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Februar 2011)

Ich hab keine Depressionen, nie gehabt, hab nicht und werde auch keine haben.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. Februar 2011)

Na auf die Antwort habe ich jetzt gewartet! Ist ja nicht so wenn man depressiv ist das man dann gleich an Selbstmord denkt, das fängt schon damit an wen du dich mit 16 verliebst aber dir deine Auserwählte eine Korb gibt, geht weiter mit ner schlechten Schulnote u.s.w. also irgendwann @quanti warst du auch mal depressive, da kannst du mir nix erzählen das es bei dir immer eitler Sonnenschein war, das Leben meine ich.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Februar 2011)

Wenn ich als Jugendlicher verliebt war, dann war das immer oberflächlich (Mädchen können das vielleicht nicht, Jungen aber schon).
Körbe habe ich nie bekommen, weil ich recht erfolgreich war. ()
Schlechte Schulnoten hatte ich nie, bzw. wenn eine Arbeit mal daneben gegangen war, dann wusste ich, woran es gelegen hatte.
Ich wusste schon sehr früh, was ich mal machen wollte, wenn ich erwachsen bin. Ich hab die Ziele nie aus den Augen verloren, trotzdem aber die eine oder andere (heiße) Party mitgenommen. Und das ist eben der Unterschied. Wenn du früh ein Ziel im Kopf hast und du dich daran aufbaust, dann hast du keine Depressionen, wieso auch.


----------



## DarthLAX (27. Februar 2011)

naja sorry wenn ich dir des net abkaufe (habe nen freund der hat auch seit er 12 war oder so ein ziel vor augen (wegen beruf und so) und der arbeitet da auch (immer noch - studium sag ich nur) auch drauf hin, aber auch der hat/hatte mal depressionen (wer die nicht hat hat seine emotionen in sich rein gefressen etc. - irgendwann bricht der damm (kenne auch so einen fall  ) und dann kannste dir gratulieren falls du sowas wirklich komplett unterdrückt hast (sowas staut sich nämlich an!) (du kannst mir nämlich nicht sagen das du nicht z.B. mal ne entscheidung getroffen hast die du ungeschehen machen willst oder dir was passiert ist was du nicht super und toll fandest und solange du sowas hattest und dich danach nicht gerade toll gefühlt hast kann man wohl sagen:

Ja du warst auch schon mal depressiv (vll nicht manisch und extrem mit selbstmordgedanken aber doch depressiv!)

so meine paar cent hierzu, zu selbstmord allgemein:

sollte erlaubt sein, nicht verhindert werden (solange man niemanden mit nehmen möchte oder schaden an gebäuden/gegenständen anrichten möchte).

vor allem wenn man elendig an ner krankheit zu grunde geht, sollte es legitim sein selbstmord zu begehen und dabei auch unterstützt zu werden (!) denn wenn das nicht erlaubt ist zwingt man menschen in menschen-unwürdige situationen die diese menschen vll nicht möchten (dauerhafter schmerz z.B. oder bettlägerigkeit) und das wiegt IMHO schwerer als alles andere (sorry aber das hier die kirche so dagegen ist, ist für mich z.B. ein austrittsargument, denn falls es einen gott gibt möchte dieser sowas sicher nicht!)

mfg LAX
ps: noch was zu "mädchen können des net" - doch können sie:
one night stands machen die nämlich auch, genau wie beziehungen um z.B. jemanden eifersüchtig zu machen oder eine kleine affäre, weil der sex zuhause (in vielen ehen leider so) nicht mehr toll ist und man sich nicht traut drüber zu sprechen. auch glaube ich das eine prostituierte wohl in dem sex auch net mehr sieht als sex d.h. sag mir nicht das nur männer zu oberflächlichen beziehungen (die oft nur auf sex hinaus laufen eben) fähig sind...nicht umsonst gibt es so begriffe wie "********", "dorfmatratze", "matz", "luder", "wanderpokal" etc. die frauen beschreiben die sowas ausleben und es zum teil auch ganz toll finden


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Februar 2011)

Nö, ich hab mein Ziel gehabt und hab mich auch nicht schlecht entschieden mit dem, was ich nun draus gemacht habe.
Klar, man könnte jetzt sagen, schade, dass ich nicht Nobelpreisträger geworden bin, aber das löst nicht wirklich eine Depression aus. 
Ich hab nie was in mich reingefressen (was auch) und hab ein sehr stabiles Umfeld.
Derzeit bin ich recht glücklich mit meiner Situation. OK, wäre schön, wenn ich noch mehr Geld verdienen könnte, aber das stört mich jetzt nicht so wirklich.


----------



## Gast20141208 (27. Februar 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wissen die das denn?


 Ja. 


Lan_Party schrieb:


> Das will und kann ich nicht verstehen! Wie können dir deine Freunde egal sein? Wenn diese das wüssten.


 Ich habe es einfach nur aufs Wesentliche reduziert. 
Freundschaft ist, genauso wie eine Beziehung, ein Geben und ein Nehmen, d.h. dass ich mich nur mit Menschen beschäftige, für die ich eine Verwendung habe. 
Ich muss halt nur gleich viel für die "Freundschaft" tun. 


quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wenn sie es wüssten, hätte er keine Freunde, bzw. er hat  keine Freunde mehr, ist ihm nur nicht aufgefallen, weils ihm egal ist.


Ich habe Freunde, ja auch im RL.  


quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aber wenn du Familie hast, kommst du in der Regel da gar nicht hin.


 Ich hoffe noch immer, dass ich adoptiert wurde und es mir einfach nur keiner sagen will. 


quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich hab keine Depressionen, nie gehabt, hab nicht und werde auch keine haben.


Also hat dich nie etwas fertig gemacht?
Weswegen hast du dich damals hier angemeldet?
Zu der Zeit gings dir psychisch wohl kaum blendend.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Februar 2011)

Fadi schrieb:


> Also hat dich nie etwas fertig gemacht?
> Weswegen hast du dich damals hier angemeldet?
> Zu der Zeit gings dir psychisch wohl kaum blendend.



Meine Frau hatte Probleme, ich hab nur eine Ablenkung gesucht, weil ich ihr nicht mehr helfen konnte, sie brauchte professionelle Hilfe.
Und Ablenkung hat nun nichts mit Depressionen zu tun.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. Februar 2011)

Aber @quanti wenn du deine Frau liebst und davon gehe ich aus, dann muss dich ganz schöne belastet haben das es deiner Frau schlecht ging und das du ihr nicht mehr helfen konntest, da kannst du mir erzählen was du willst. Aber lassen wir das Thema besser ich will ja nicht das du hier Psychischen Striptease betreibst, das ist echt deine Privat Sache. Ich wollte eigentlich nur aufzeigen das es jeden Menschen einmal im Leben schlecht geht und damit jenen Mut machen die gerade jetzt ne schwere Zeit haben. Was ich damit sagen will ich will dich nicht angreifen oder dich als Lügner darstellen ich denke nur das du was versuchst zu verdrängen. Kann sogar sein das du es nicht mal bewusst machst sondern dein Unterbewusstsein. Also nochmal  @quanti ich will wirklich kein Streitgespräch anfangen!


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Februar 2011)

Das ist halt Definitionssache.
Ich hab mich nicht schlecht Gefühl, ich hab logisch gedacht. Als ich ihr nicht mehr weiter helfen konnte, habe ich mich um professionelle Hilfe bemüht, die hat sie dann in Anspruch genommen und da ich in der Zeit nichts mehr machen konnte, habe ich mich eben mit anderen Dingen beschäftigt.
Zur gleichen Zeit wurde auch unser Haus gebaut, was auch nicht wirklich reibungslos ablief, aber das hat mich auch nicht wirklich belastet, derartiges kann ich eben bessere verarbeiten als andere.
Natürlich ist es schön, wenn ich sehe, wie meine Frau sich freut. Aber wenn sie sich mies fühlt und ich nicht "der Fels in der Brandung" bin, sondern mich psychisch auch runterziehen lasse, ist keinem geholfen.
Wenn einer heult, dann bringt es nicht, wenn der andere mitheult.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. Februar 2011)

Schön für dein Frau das sie so einen starken Mann erwischt hat, ich hoffe sie weiß es zu schätzen. Aber das ist eher die Ausnahme, ich denke das ist dir bewusst die meisten Menschen, ich auch, könne solche Dinge nicht so leicht an sich abprallen lassen, beneidenswert. Ich trinke seit Jahre keinen Alkohol mehr, aus gutem Grund,. weil ich die Erfahrung gemacht habe das man mit Alkohol besser oder ganz abschalten kann und das ist das gefährliche. Ich denke du weißt auf was ich hinaus will!


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Februar 2011)

Auch ich bin froh, dass ich so eine Frau abgekriegt habe, die eben viel mit macht und auch schon mal was Verrücktes ausprobiert oder spontan ist.
Ich lasse ja nichts abprallen, ich verarbeite das, mit Logik und dem Wissen, dass es für alles eine Lösung gibt,

Auf meinem Single Malt verzichte ich jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## Icejester (27. Februar 2011)

Lustige Frage. Selbstmord ist natürlich nicht strafbar, denn wer Selbstmord erfolgreich begeht, ist ja nachher tot. Da gegen Tote prinzipiell nicht ermittelt wird, weil sie ja nicht mehr bestraft werden können, ist es auch sinnlos, Taten, die im eigenen Tod enden, unter Strafe zu stellen. Komplizierter wird es allerdings beim einseitig fehlgeschlagenen Doppelselbstmord. Für den armen Tropf, der das überlebt, wird das Nachspiel extrem unangenehm.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Februar 2011)

Es geht ja nicht darum, dass man einen Toten bestrafen will, es geht vielmehr darum, jemanden zu bestrafen, der sich eben umbringen will, es aber noch nicht getan hat (es aber täte, wenn man ihn nicht abhalten würde).


----------



## Lolm@n (27. Februar 2011)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:
			
		

> Natürlich ist Beihilfe Strafbar deshalb gehen doch viele die Unheilbar krank sind in die Schweiz weil es da so einen Arzt gibt der das macht, habe aber leider den Namen vergessen.



Dignitas und Exit heissen die beiden Organisationen und bei uns ist es nicht straffbar wenn man schwer krank ist oder altersschwach (die genau Grenze kann ich dir aber auch nicht sagen)

Das ganze heisst bei uns Sterbetourismus 

Mit schönen Grüssen aus der schönen Schweiz 

Sent from my iPhone using PCGHExtreme


----------



## Gast20141208 (27. Februar 2011)

Aber irgendwie ist er ja schon gestraft genug, sonst würde er sich ja nicht umbringen wollen.


----------



## Icejester (27. Februar 2011)

Meines Wissens ist der Versuch auch nicht strafbar. Wäre ja auch irgendwie schwachsinnig, denn mit dem eigenen Tod schadet man ja nur auf höchst theoretischer Ebene auch anderen Personen. Wer einen Selbstmordversuch unternimmt, wird aber doch regelmäßig in psychiatrische Behandlung geschickt. Und das ist ja auch in dem Fall wesentlich sinnvoller als eine Geld- oder Haftstrafe.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. März 2011)

CoXxOnE schrieb:


> Generell ist Selbstmord nicht strafbar.
> Die Polizei nimmt dich höchstens auf der rechtlichen Grundlage mit das du in diesem Moment eine Gefahr für dich selbst darstellst. (genauso werden zu betrunke Menschen in die ausnüchterungs Zelle mit genommen [Gefahr für sich selbst oder andere] meistens wegen zeitlich/räumlicher Desorientierung und Verlust der Motorik)
> 
> Wenn du dich also umbringen willst, dann kann man in diesem Moment von einer psychischen Störung sprechen, in der du für dich selbst eine Gefahr darstellst. Das reicht dann vollkommen als rechtliche Grundlage dafür dich davon abzuhalten und dich vorläufig in eine heil psychatrische Anstalt einzuweisen.
> ...



*sign*
Hat darüber hinaus eigentlich noch irgend jemand etwas zum Thema zu fragen oder beizutragen?
Ich möchte in diesem Zusammenhang auch nochmal daraufhinweisen, dass 
"- Psychologische Beratung
- Medizinische Beratung"
Hier im Forum unerwünschte Themen sind und dass Diskussionen über einzelne Personen sehr schnell die Grenze zwischen Wissenschaft und Laberei überschreiten. (Was bei diesem Thema nicht abwertend gemeint sein soll, aber trotzdem die Relation zum Themenspektrum dieses Unterforums wiedergibt)




hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Also wenn die Polizei dich vor dir selber schützen darf dann ist es dir also nicht gestatte dich umzubringen, das ist Fakt und wenn etwas nicht gestattet ist und du tust es dennoch begehst du doch eine Straftat. Wenn Hilfe zum Selbstmord strafbar ist, ob aktiv oder passiv, dann muss doch auch der Selbstmord an sich strafbar sein. Das wäre doch die Logisch Konsequenz oder nicht??



Gesetze sind nicht unbedingt logisch und die Polizei darf mitnichten nur bei Straftaten aktiv werden.
In der Tat ist es iirc aber so, dass Selbstmord verboten ist. Es gibt aber iirc keine Strafe für versuchten Selbstmord. Der Grund dürfte auch auf der Hand liegen: Wenn jemand wegen Selbstmordversuch&-gefahr angeklagt werden würde, würde das Verfahren sowieso auf psychische Störung/Unzurechnungsfähigkeit und Einweisung in psychatrische Behandlung, aber nicht in einer Strafe enden. Da kann man also auch gleich den direkten Weg via oben beschriebenen Schutz (auch vor sich selbst) verwenden.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dabei spielt es keine Rolle, ob sich einer Ohrlöcher oder ein Tattoo stechen, sich die Zunge spalten, sich die Brüste vergrößern oder sich einen Arm abschneiden lässt. Ist halt Selbstbestimmung und solange es keinen anderen Menschen betrifft, ist das eigenes Ermessen.



Iirc gibt es einen Paragraphen gegen (Selbst)verstümmelung. Schließlich führt das Entfernen von Gliedmaßen auch schnell dazu, dass man auf Hilfsleistungen der Gemeinschaft angewiesen ist/zurückgreift.




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich hab keine Ahnung, wie das in den USA ist (Waco ist ja ein Beispiel), aber Anstiftung ist nicht verboten, strafbar ist eben Täuschung und wenn einer sagt, dass du nach dem Tod ein bessere Leben hast (wie auch immer das gehen soll), dann ist das meiner Meinung nach Täuschung.
> Ebenso wenn du dem Selbstmordattentäter sagt, dass 72 Jungfrauen auf ihn warten.
> (die Sache mit den Jungfrauen muss auch mal geklärt werden. Wenn ich eine Bürste (), hab ich dann nur noch 71 Jungfrauen oder wird die danach ausgetauscht und ich hab immer 72 Jungfrauen?)
> (und was ist mit Frauen, kriegen die 72 Jünglinge oder müssen sie ans andere Ufer schwimmen, weils immer nur Jungfrauen gibt?)


 
Frag deinen bevorzugten Iman. Da nicht einmal die Zahl der Jungfrauen festgelegt ist (5 bis >100 werden definitiv genannt), geschweige denn die für ihren Erhalt zu erbringende Leistung (morden ist nach Meinung vieler schonmal eine ganz schlechte Idee), dürfte auch der Rest genau so erzählt werden, wie man gerade lustig ist oder der going-to-be Attentäter es hören möchte. Vergleiche Neuwagen und Handyverträge: Die haben im Verkaufsgespräch auch prinzipiell genau die Eigenschaften, nach denen du gerade suchst.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. März 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Iirc gibt es einen Paragraphen gegen (Selbst)verstümmelung. Schließlich führt das Entfernen von Gliedmaßen auch schnell dazu, dass man auf Hilfsleistungen der Gemeinschaft angewiesen ist/zurückgreift.



Du kannst immer auf Hilfeleistungen der Gemeinschaft angewiesen sein, wenn eine Operation daneben geht, wie letztens ja wieder zu lesen war, die Xte Brustoperation war eben die eine zu viel und sie ist gestorben. Wäre sie nicht gestorben, wäre sie wohl ein Pflegefall geworden und wer hätte dafür aufkommen müssen? Genau, die Gemeinschaft.
Lasse ich mir ein Piercing machen, das sich später entzündet, muss ich in Behandlung gehen, wer kommt dafür auf? Genau, die Gemeinschaft.
Kannst du endlos so weiter machen.
Selbstbestimmung ist eins der höchsten Errungenschaften unseres Grundgesetzes und wenn es einer drauf anlegt, dann kann er sich immer darauf berufen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Frag deinen bevorzugten Iman. Da nicht einmal die Zahl der Jungfrauen festgelegt ist (5 bis >100 werden definitiv genannt), geschweige denn die für ihren Erhalt zu erbringende Leistung (morden ist nach Meinung vieler schonmal eine ganz schlechte Idee), dürfte auch der Rest genau so erzählt werden, wie man gerade lustig ist oder der going-to-be Attentäter es hören möchte. Vergleiche Neuwagen und Handyverträge: Die haben im Verkaufsgespräch auch prinzipiell genau die Eigenschaften, nach denen du gerade suchst.



Dass Morden im Islam ebenso verachtet wird wie im Christentum, ist klar, aber es werden ja keine Moslems getötet (zumindest wird es den Selbstmordattentätern gesagt) und das ist dann wieder im Einklang mit dem Koran und für ihre Taten werden sie hoch geschätzt und kommen eben zu den 72 Jungfrauen.
Und ich bezweifel, mal so nebenbei, dass auch nur ein einziger Iman diese Geschichte mit den Jungfrauen plausibel erklären kann.
Genauso könntest du einen Priester fragen, wie das denn nun mit der Hölle abläuft.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du kannst immer auf Hilfeleistungen der Gemeinschaft angewiesen sein, wenn eine Operation daneben geht, wie letztens ja wieder zu lesen war, die Xte Brustoperation war eben die eine zu viel und sie ist gestorben. Wäre sie nicht gestorben, wäre sie wohl ein Pflegefall geworden und wer hätte dafür aufkommen müssen? Genau, die Gemeinschaft.
> Lasse ich mir ein Piercing machen, das sich später entzündet, muss ich in Behandlung gehen, wer kommt dafür auf? Genau, die Gemeinschaft.
> Kannst du endlos so weiter machen.



Und jedes einzelne Mal trifft man auf den eindeutigen Unterschied, dass Verstümmelung nicht das Ziel der Handlung ist 




> Dass Morden im Islam ebenso verachtet wird wie im Christentum, ist klar, aber es werden ja keine Moslems getötet (zumindest wird es den Selbstmordattentätern gesagt) und das ist dann wieder im Einklang mit dem Koran



Nö. Der verbietet allgemein das Töten Unschuldiger, auch unschuldiger Ungläubiger. Nur Verteidigung ist erlaubt.



> Und ich bezweifel, mal so nebenbei, dass auch nur ein einziger Iman diese Geschichte mit den Jungfrauen plausibel erklären kann.
> Genauso könntest du einen Priester fragen, wie das denn nun mit der Hölle abläuft.


 
Die ist aber auch per Definition ein unspezifiziertes Worst-Case-Szenario, über das man nicht alles weiß. Den Attentätern wird dagegen scheinbar ein konkretes Versprechen gegeben, kein "alle eure Wünsche werden war)


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. März 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und jedes einzelne Mal trifft man auf den eindeutigen Unterschied, dass Verstümmelung nicht das Ziel der Handlung ist



 Tja, sowas ist eben Definitionssache. Für die einen ist ein Tattoo schon eine Verstümmelung. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nö. Der verbietet allgemein das Töten Unschuldiger, auch unschuldiger Ungläubiger. Nur Verteidigung ist erlaubt.



Das wird ja als "Verteidigung" verkauft, ebenso wie die USA ihre Grenzen verteidigen, nur eben nicht an ihren Grenzen.  
Doch wo ist die Grenze? Menschen, die das "feindliche" Regime unterstützen (und das tut man ja, wenn man z.b. in den USA oder bei uns lebt) sind automatisch nicht mehr unschuldig?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die ist aber auch per Definition ein unspezifiziertes Worst-Case-Szenario, über das man nicht alles weiß. Den Attentätern wird dagegen scheinbar ein konkretes Versprechen gegeben, kein "alle eure Wünsche werden war)



Das Problem hier ist auch wieder, dass es keine klare Aussage gibt, die allgemein in der islamischen Welt akzeptiert wird (und ich meine die gesamte islamische Welt).


----------



## Icejester (2. März 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Iirc gibt es einen Paragraphen gegen (Selbst)verstümmelung. Schließlich führt das Entfernen von Gliedmaßen auch schnell dazu, dass man auf Hilfsleistungen der Gemeinschaft angewiesen ist/zurückgreift.


 
Da schon Körperverletzung mit Einwilligung für niemanden strafbar ist, wird die Selbstverletzung wohl noch viel weniger strafbar sein. Anderes gilt natürlich sinnvollerweise beim Militär wenigstens im Kriegsfall, da hier die Wehrfähigkeit erhalten werden muß.


----------



## Lebensschutz (3. März 2011)

Hallo,

die Situation ist in Deutschland folgendermaßen:

1) Selbsttötung an sich ist straffrei aber man kann belangt werden, wenn durch den Versuch andere zu Schaden gekommen sind.
2) Beihilfe zur Selbsttötung ist straffrei, aber z.B. für Ärzte gilt die Garantenpflicht und das ärztliche Standesrecht, so dass sie letztlich wieder zur Ersten Hilfe verpflichtet wären.
3) Passive Sterbehilfe (=Abschalten der Lebenserhaltung oder verzicht auf notwendige Medikamente) ist straffrei, soweit ein klarer Wille des Patienten vorliegt.
4) Aktive Sterbhilfe (=Tötung) ist strafbar
5) Indirekte Sterbhilfe (=Lebensverkürzung durch Schmerzmittel) ist straffrei, soweit ein klarer Wille des Patienten vorliegt.

Sehr schön ist dies unter Sterbehilfe - Rechtslage Deutschland erläutert.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. März 2011)

Wurde alles schon in Post 17 gesagt, nur liest den Thread niemand mehr von Anfang an, daher fällt das nicht mehr auf.


----------



## Carmir (7. März 2011)

Der thread sollte lieber mal in der Versenkung verschwinden; am Anfang steht so viel dummes Zeug.



Ah Mist, gepusht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. März 2011)

Na ja, die Frage des Threads wurde ja schon beantwortet.


----------



## Gast20141208 (7. März 2011)

Carmir schrieb:


> Der thread sollte lieber mal in der Versenkung verschwinden; am Anfang steht so viel dummes Zeug.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah Mist, gepusht.


 Für solche Anliegen gibt's den Meldebutton, dann erspart man sich das Pushen.


----------



## Gast XXXX (7. März 2011)

Da die eigentliche Frage ja hier schon mehrere Male beantwortet wurde wäre sogar ein Schließen angebracht.


----------



## Gast20141208 (7. März 2011)

Womit wir wieder bei meiner Aussage mit dem Meldebutton sind.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. März 2011)

Da der Thread sonst offensichtlich Spamer anzieht....


----------

